# Synful Art Lounge



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Background stock by 

Rules
High quality stocks only;
Depending on its quality, I may reject your stock;
You can request once every week;
Credit is no longer mandatory;
5 open slots at a time;
 when posting.

Request Template


> *Type*: Avy/Set
> *Stock*: Linked or spoiler-tagged
> *Size*: Junior, Senior, etc.
> *Effects*: Textures, Lights, Colourisations, etc.
> ...



Examples


*Spoiler*: __ 








Request Away~​


----------



## Selva (Jan 18, 2013)

*- Request:* 150x200 ava
*- Stock:* 
Everything else is up to you. And good luck with the shop


----------



## andrea (Jan 18, 2013)

ooh an avy shop
good luck synn :33

i'd request something but i have too many avatars already that i need to wear


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2013)

:33

Can you do something with this: 

150 x 150

effects and stuff up to you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Selva said:


> *- Request:* 150x200 ava
> *- Stock:*
> Everything else is up to you. And good luck with the shop





Shirosaki said:


> :33
> 
> Can you do something with this:
> 
> ...



Will do once I get home :33



Lysandra said:


> ooh an avy shop
> good luck synn :33



Thank you <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

rawr, here I am again. >:3

I'd like you to make avys from  and . I don't want any super crazy effects, just more vivid colors, maybe shadow-ness to it (whatever the hell that means), etc. It's Bane after all. Focus on the upper half of his body. I'd like two versions of each, one with no border and a version with a border like my avy has now (some weird semi-dotted thing going on, I guess). :3 I can't really think of anything along the lines of text, but if you saw The Dark Knight Rises add some text that you think might fit the mood of the stock, otherwise forget about it. 

I will rep you lots.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 18, 2013)

Avatar
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Details: Could you make the avatar include Master Chief's head which is on the left of the stock? 
Also if you could change the main colour from dusty brown to something more vibrant and just add any effects you think are suitable, it'll be great.
Borders: none


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Selva said:


> *- Request:* 150x200 ava
> *- Stock:*
> Everything else is up to you. And good luck with the shop







Shirosaki said:


> :33
> 
> Can you do something with this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2013)

love it. thanks synn.


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> rawr, here I am again. >:3
> 
> I'd like you to make avys from  and . I don't want any super crazy effects, just more vivid colors, maybe shadow-ness to it (whatever the hell that means), etc. It's Bane after all. Focus on the upper half of his body. I'd like two versions of each, one with no border and a version with a border like my avy has now (some weird semi-dotted thing going on, I guess). :3 I can't really think of anything along the lines of text, but if you saw The Dark Knight Rises add some text that you think might fit the mood of the stock, otherwise forget about it.
> 
> I will rep you lots.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> Stock:
> Details: Could you make the avatar include Master Chief's head which is on the left of the stock?
> ...



The stock was terrible and the colors weren't great, so I worked with a different stock. Hope you don't mind :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah looks great, thanks Synn


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

You're welcome :33


----------



## Selva (Jan 18, 2013)

Synn said:


>


Thank you so much, they look awesome


----------



## Synn (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad you like it, Selva :33


----------



## Misao (Jan 18, 2013)

O nice avy shop 

Good luck with the shop, Dave ♥


----------



## Sine (Jan 19, 2013)

avvy
150x150
stock:  
border: like 
text: "grimes"  lower case, white font

could i have two versions, one with the text and one without. effects are up to you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2013)

Request: avvy
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
border: Dotted

Effects are up to you


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 19, 2013)

So you're back huh?

Type: Avy
Stock:  
Size: Senior
Effects: Perhaps some lightning effects? 
Border: Dotted
Text: N/A


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2013)

Misao said:


> O nice avy shop
> 
> Good luck with the shop, Dave ♥



Thank you, Cleo 



Gilgamesh said:


> Request: avvy
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> border: Dotted
> ...







shiner said:


> avvy
> 150x150
> stock:
> border: like
> ...







Whitebeard said:


> So you're back huh?
> 
> Type: Avy
> Stock:
> ...



What's the stock, exactly? I'm taken to the main page of that website.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow that was quick 

Thank you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2013)

Stock: 
Just normal sized (150x150?) thanks :33

I just need like the head and shoulders if that's possible.

If not then no worries. 

Everything else is up to you.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 19, 2013)

Synn said:


> What's the stock, exactly? I'm taken to the main page of that website.


Weird, I get linked to the image

Anyway  should work


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Stock:
> Just normal sized (150x150?) thanks :33
> 
> I just need like the head and shoulders if that's possible.
> ...







Whitebeard said:


> Weird, I get linked to the image
> 
> Anyway  should work


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Thanks! 

So cool. :33

remembered sig this time. 

Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 19, 2013)

*Stock: * [person on the right side]*
Request: *Avatar
*Size: *150x200
*Border: *Your choice

Thanks in advance, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So cool. :33
> 
> ...



I kind of like the first one better :33



Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stock: * [person on the right side]*
> Request: *Avatar
> *Size: *150x200
> *Border: *Your choice
> ...



Let me know if you want a specific border :3


----------



## Melodie (Jan 19, 2013)

stock: []
Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2013)

Synn said:


> I kind of like the first one better :33



Kay.


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2013)

HardCore said:


> Type: set
> Stock:
> Junior sized
> 
> Everything else up to you



I only take avatar requests...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Request:Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior sized
Border: Dotted
Text: Greased Lightning

*Notes*: I want one with the text and one without it. And may the color scheme for the effects be purplish?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

can you make me some stark avis ? i have no stock, i don't have a lot of preferences, just don't make a rounded border and you can do whatever you like otherwise


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2013)

Melodie said:


> stock: []
> Request: Avatar
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted







Spartan1337 said:


> Request:Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: Senior sized
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## Melodie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Synn, it looks beautiful. pek


----------



## Synn (Jan 22, 2013)

Cronos said:


> can you make me some stark avis ? i have no stock, i don't have a lot of preferences, just don't make a rounded border and you can do whatever you like otherwise


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Synn said:


>



HOLY CHRIST THAT LOOKS AWESOME 

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 23, 2013)

Synn said:


>



these are awesome, thanks a lot dude


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 24, 2013)

Haven't been to the forums in a while and no longer have photoshop and i want a new avie. So im requesting.

*Type:* Avy
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* anything just make it pretty
*Border:* Dotted
*Text:* Yes you can add any text as long as it fits or no text at all.


----------



## Billie (Jan 24, 2013)

Typ: Ava.
Size: 150x200.
Stock: 
Border: None.
Effekte: You choice.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 25, 2013)

Type: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 135x200
Effects: Whatever you like.
Border: Dashed
Text: Yes, I'ld like 'Gaja' writen in the lower right corner of the avatar. Font and size are obviously up to you.

I also don't want the rise part in the avatar. Everything else I leave to you Synn. ^_^


----------



## Shaz (Jan 26, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: Go nuts, up to you
Border: None


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Haven't been to the forums in a while and no longer have photoshop and i want a new avie. So im requesting.
> 
> *Type:* Avy
> *Stock:*
> ...







Joo said:


> Typ: Ava.
> Size: 150x200.
> Stock:
> Border: None.
> Effekte: You choice.







Gaja said:


> Type: Avy
> Stock:
> Size: 135x200
> Effects: Whatever you like.
> ...







Shaz said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects: Go nuts, up to you
> ...


----------



## Shaz (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Synn, looks brilliant!


----------



## Gaja (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks man. Love it!


----------



## Synn (Jan 27, 2013)

No problem, glad you like them (:


----------



## Kid (Jan 28, 2013)

Yoow Synn 

Avatar 
Size : 150x150
Stock : 
Effects : Your own 
Border : Like I have now
Text : None


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't see the stock


----------



## Kid (Jan 28, 2013)

Edit it 

Can you see it now?


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

Kid said:


> Edit it
> 
> Can you see it now?



Yes, I can. Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks have to spread before i can rep you again.


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

Kid said:


> Yoow Synn
> 
> Avatar
> Size : 150x150
> ...







Stephanie said:


> thanks have to spread before i can rep you again.



No worries, you already repped me yesterday for another avatar in the Giveaways.


----------



## Kid (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome damn

Thanks , already repped


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2013)

You're welcome :3


----------



## Ghost (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you do something with these?



thin black border rest up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Ava Please Synn
Senior
Dotted white borders 
Whatever you feel is right


thanks love.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2013)

^ He only does Ava's now so you should edit the request.


----------



## Savage (Feb 3, 2013)

Request: Ava
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Size: 150x150


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2013)

Type: Ava.
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Thin black
Effects: Your choice.


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2013)

I only take avatar requests.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 5, 2013)

Uh oh sorry, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 9, 2013)

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 10, 2013)

hey Synn can you make me a couple of random avas? stock up to you


----------



## Synn (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay, sorry for the wait.

Will try to get these done later today.


----------



## Synn (Feb 12, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Can you do something with these?
> 
> 
> 
> thin black border rest up to you.







Sayaka said:


> Ava Please Synn
> Senior
> Dotted white borders
> Whatever you feel is right
> ...







Savage said:


> Request: Ava
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you
> Size: 150x150


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Type: Ava.
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Thin black
> Effects: Your choice.







Aeiou said:


> Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...







Morphine said:


> hey Synn can you make me a couple of random avas? stock up to you


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks love I love it <3 

BTW reped ya!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Synn


----------



## Synn (Feb 13, 2013)

You're welcome, guys :33


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks. Will save for later.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 14, 2013)

[]

150x150 with dotted border, I also would like at the Avatar to show more of Caster if it's doable. everything else is up to you.


----------



## Synn (Feb 14, 2013)

Necessary Evil said:


> []
> 
> 150x150 with dotted border, I also would like at the Avatar to show more of Caster if it's doable. everything else is up to you.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 14, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: Up to you, it just looks a little plain, if you could just do something to it.
Border: None


Thanks


----------



## Bitty (Feb 14, 2013)

Avi Request
Stock 
Size:150x150
Effect:make it contrast/match with this 
Borderotted

Thanks


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 15, 2013)

set request :33

Stock- 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Effects- not too much but enough to make it look MORE AWESOME!!! i trust your judgement 

will rep and cred, Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Synn (Feb 18, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects: Up to you, it just looks a little plain, if you could just do something to it.
> ...







8Bit Dreamz said:


> Avi Request
> Stock
> Size:150x150
> Effect:make it contrast/match with this
> ...







blackfire96 said:


> set request :33
> 
> Stock-
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry, I only take avatar requests.


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 18, 2013)

Synn said:


> Sorry, I only take avatar requests.


woops sorry read that wrong, sorry for this :sweat.....


----------



## Morphine (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

He only does avatar requests.


----------



## Fear (Feb 20, 2013)

Avatar out of  please

150x150 

effects up to you


----------



## Marcο (Feb 21, 2013)

Type: Avy
Stock: 

Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you think would be best.
Border: Dotted
Text: None


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 21, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: Whatever looks best
Border: Whatever looks best

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey David, 
Can I just have  made into a senior avatar please? Thanks!


----------



## Zenith (Feb 22, 2013)

Stock:
Size: 150x200
Effects: let your creativity run freely. just make it look sexy
Borders: borderless

thanks in advance dear


----------



## Sablés (Feb 22, 2013)

May I request a set?

Type:Avatar
Stock:
Size: 150x150
borders:black
Effects: Whatever you believe works best


----------



## Synn (Feb 22, 2013)

inFAMOUS said:


> Avatar out of  please
> 
> 150x150
> 
> effects up to you







Shαnks said:


> Type: Avy
> Stock:
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...







Santoryu said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: Whatever looks best
> Border: Whatever looks best
> ...







-JT- said:


> Hey David,
> Can I just have  made into a senior avatar please? Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2013)

Synn can you please do something with this?



150x150

something simple but a nice background!!!

dotted white borders


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey there, would like an avatar out of this.



150x150 and 150x200 for future use, feel free to play around with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2013)

Can you fuck around with my avatar? 

Whatever you think is best.


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Request*
Type: Avatar
Size: Senior

Effects: Whatever Looks nice.
Border: Dotted
Text: None

EDIT:
If It is possible to make 2 requests at the same, can I have the request for this ? If thats not possible, then just make the request for the first request I made, and skip this one.


----------



## Light (Feb 25, 2013)

*Request*
Type: Avatar
Size: Senior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.zerochan.net/1415732



Effects: Cool like effects
Border: None
Text: None


----------



## KohZa (Feb 25, 2013)

request
typetar
size:senior
stock:
effects:up to you
borderne
textne without text and one with Gray Fox in it.


----------



## Shaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Synn,

I was wondering if you could find the stock for  (you made this for the giveaway once) and then make me an identical version of it as a 150x200 sized avatar.

No borders please.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I'd like to submit a set request.
> 
> Senior sized.
> 
> ...



Synn only does avatars/gifs.

The first post includes that information.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Synn only does avatars/gifs.
> 
> The first post includes that information.



Welp, must have missed that.

Post deleted.


----------



## Synn (Mar 3, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Synn can you please do something with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Vae said:


> Hey there, would like an avatar out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Blunt said:


> Can you fuck around with my avatar?
> 
> Whatever you think is best.







JoJo said:


> *Request*
> Type: Avatar
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Synnpoo 

Gotta spread, but I'll get you


----------



## Synn (Mar 3, 2013)

Light said:


> *Request*
> Type: Avatar
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> ...







KohZa said:


> request
> typetar
> size:senior
> stock:
> ...







Shaz said:


> Hey Synn,
> 
> I was wondering if you could find the stock for  (you made this for the giveaway once) and then make me an identical version of it as a 150x200 sized avatar.
> 
> ...



I don't feel like looking for a stock that I used months ago... :/

I probably got it from deviantArt or , so if you can find it there I'll gladly make you an avatar.

If you remember which chapter it is from (since it is most likely a coloring of a manga panel), just type "naruto chapter [here goes the number]" on deviantArt


----------



## Kid (Mar 3, 2013)

Avatar 
Size : 150x200
Stock : 
Effects : Up to you
Border : White 
Text : Kid

Rep has been given!


----------



## KohZa (Mar 3, 2013)

Synn said:


>


awesome .thx synn .


----------



## Light (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you very much! It looks great!


----------



## Shaz (Mar 3, 2013)

Synn said:


> I don't feel like looking for a stock that I used months ago... :/
> 
> I probably got it from deviantArt or , so if you can find it there I'll gladly make you an avatar.
> 
> If you remember which chapter it is from (since it is most likely a coloring of a manga panel), just type "naruto chapter [here goes the number]" on deviantArt






Could you try to make it identical to the one you made, the same sort of colours/effects?


----------



## Synn (Mar 3, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects: let your creativity run freely. just make it look sexy
> Borders: borderless
> ...







Kid said:


> Avatar
> Size : 150x200
> Stock :
> Effects : Up to you
> ...







Shaz said:


> Could you try to make it identical to the one you made, the same sort of colours/effects?


----------



## Billie (Mar 4, 2013)

Typ: 3x Ava
Stock;  /  / 
Size: 150x150
Border: None
Text: None


----------



## Summers (Mar 4, 2013)

Request-set

You choose what's best. Please and thanks.


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2013)

Summers said:


> Request-set
> 
> You choose what's best. Please and thanks.



I only make avatars.


----------



## Summers (Mar 4, 2013)

Synn said:


> I only make avatars.



Oh, OK avatar then.


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2013)

Summers said:


> Oh, OK avatar then.



Sure thing, but turn your signature off when posting please :33


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 4, 2013)

150x150
Dotted border
rest is up to you


----------



## Synn (Mar 5, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> May I request a set?
> 
> Type:Avatar
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 5, 2013)

Stock = 

Size = Senior

Border = Dotted.

Effect = Whatever you believe works best


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2013)

^ Signature off when posting


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello. Requesting a senior sized set. 



If you can, can you remove the text? and since I like your tastes I'll let you decide the effects. :3


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 6, 2013)

Can I get this my avatar my size.


----------



## Synn (Mar 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> Typ: 3x Ava
> Stock;  /  /
> Size: 150x150
> Border: None
> Text: None







Summers said:


> Request-set
> 
> You choose what's best. Please and thanks.







Whitebeard said:


> 150x150
> Dotted border
> rest is up to you







Dastan said:


> Stock =
> 
> Size = Senior
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 6, 2013)

Its awesome.Thanks.


----------



## Summers (Mar 7, 2013)

Synn said:


>


thanks taking.


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2013)

Synn said:


>




Thanks, Synn.


----------



## Marcο (Mar 10, 2013)

Type: Avy
Stock:  
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you think would be best.
Border: Dotted


----------



## Tray (Mar 11, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: None, just as it is
Border: white

Thanks


----------



## Bitty (Mar 11, 2013)

avatar
stock: 
size:150x150
effects: reddish purple colorization..simple but make the colors pop a bit
border:dotted

thanks


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Hello. Requesting a senior sized set.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, can you remove the text? and since I like your tastes I'll let you decide the effects. :3







Ubereem said:


> Can I get this my avatar my size.







Shαnks said:


> Type: Avy
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Whatever you think would be best.
> Border: Dotted







Trαy said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: None, just as it is
> ...







8Bit Dreamz said:


> avatar
> stock:
> size:150x150
> effects: reddish purple colorization..simple but make the colors pop a bit
> ...


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Krippy (Mar 13, 2013)

can I get a 150x150 Ava made from this?

Stock: 
effects: whatever looks best

Thanks


----------



## Sablés (Mar 14, 2013)

Avatar

Effects:Bright colors
Borders: Black

:33


----------



## Vermin (Mar 14, 2013)

*type:* avatar
*size: *senior (can i also get it mod sized?)
*stock:*
*effects:* up to you
*text: *reborn

thanks :33


----------



## Ghost (Mar 15, 2013)

150 x 150 avy no border



edit. forgot to tell that effects up to you.


----------



## Riley F. (Mar 16, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 125x125, 150x150, 150x200
Effects: Whatever suits, not too OTT though
Border: None

Thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could you add some effects/fuck around with my avatar. See if you could make it look any better. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Synn (Mar 17, 2013)

Krippy said:


> can I get a 150x150 Ava made from this?
> 
> Stock:
> effects: whatever looks best
> ...







Sabl?s said:


> Avatar
> 
> Effects:Bright colors
> Borders: Black
> ...







Zyken said:


> *type:* avatar
> *size: *senior (can i also get it mod sized?)
> *stock:*
> *effects:* up to you
> ...







Saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 avy no border
> 
> 
> 
> edit. forgot to tell that effects up to you.







Riley F. said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125, 150x150, 150x200
> Effects: Whatever suits, not too OTT though
> ...


----------



## Vermin (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks so much :33


----------



## Synn (May 19, 2013)

I will be taking requests for approximately a month.

Feel free to requests and read  before posting.


----------



## Vaeny (May 19, 2013)

Size: 150x150
Text: None
Border: Any.
Effects: Play around as you'd like.


----------



## Synn (May 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Size: 150x150
> Text: None
> Border: Any.
> Effects: Play around as you'd like.


----------



## Selva (May 19, 2013)

omg 

Can I have a 150x150 and 150x200 avatar of this  please?
I'm sorry for the quality >__< If the stock isn't good, let me know and I'll look for something else.

Thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2013)

Can I have a 2 avs please 





border like my current one  

thanks Dave!


----------



## Hero (May 19, 2013)

I can finally get another Dave ava 



Hero said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Can one ava be a flame to shoulder shot and the other be a flame to mid torso shot?
> 
> ...



I just decided to move it over from another shop since it hasn't been picked up. I'm still looking to get this request finished. 

Thanks Synn. I can't wait


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2013)

Selva said:


> omg
> 
> Can I have a 150x150 and 150x200 avatar of this  please?
> I'm sorry for the quality >__< If the stock isn't good, let me know and I'll look for something else.
> ...








Hero said:


> I can finally get another Dave ava
> 
> I just decided to move it over from another shop since it hasn't been picked up. I'm still looking to get this request finished.
> 
> Thanks Synn. I can't wait


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2013)

This is so beautiful pek thank you so much


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Can I have a 2 avs please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the wait, Ariel 

Let me know if you want anything changed :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2013)

Worth it!!!!!!! Thanks babe!


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2013)

You're welcome, glad you like them


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

I'll be taking set requests now

6 open slots, no more than that

Read the revised rules before posting


----------



## wes (May 25, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Border: Up to you
Text: No


----------



## Shaz (May 25, 2013)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200
Effects: Anything you would like to add, just note that I think it looks a little dull right now.
*Border:* None
*Text:* None


Thanks.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

wes said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...











Shaz said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150 x 200
> Effects: Anything you would like to add, just note that I think it looks a little dull right now.
> ...



The stock is pretty bad, but I gave it a try anyway


----------



## wes (May 25, 2013)

That was quick thanks


----------



## Shaz (May 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> The stock is pretty bad, but I gave it a try anyway




Yeah I figured, but dude that looks pretty damn good. 


Thanks man


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

wes said:


> That was quick thanks



You're welcome :3



Shaz said:


> Yeah I figured, but dude that looks pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> Thanks man



Added another version, btw

And no problem!


----------



## Marcο (May 25, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything you think would look best
Border: None
Text: One with "Kingslayer" and one with none. [On the sig]


Thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Feel free to play around in any way you'd like.
Border: Semi rounded avatar, whatever you prefer for sig.
Text: None

Cheers in advance.

EDIT: Shit, did I request too early? If so, can you just do this request when I'm allowed to request again?


----------



## MystKaos (May 25, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: sig - pretty big, avi - 150x200 (of the char on the left)
effects: up to you
Border: Dotted
Text: (yes) Mikaya


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Anything you think would look best
> ...

















Vae said:


> EDIT: Shit, did I request too early? If so, can you just do this request when I'm allowed to request again?



Nah it's okay, I'll get to it tomorrow.


----------



## Marcο (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, looks amazing.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Glad you like it :]


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Feel free to play around in any way you'd like.
> ...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 25, 2013)

Set
Stock: 

Size: Senior

Everything else is up to you. Make it look badass.


----------



## Vaeny (May 25, 2013)

Synn said:


>




Thanks, looks great.


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2013)

So can I request? (so scared to I hate breaking rules but  if so....)

set



Ava on the brown haired girl with freckles in the middle but its alright if you do both girls, the blond as well if its not big enough to just fit the brown haired one. 

on the sig "This Is War" 

border: like my current one but if you don't feel like making dotted ones...than no border.

effects: Up tp you babe!


----------



## Ghost (May 26, 2013)

Can you do something with these?

Avatar of the guy in front: 

Avatar of the guy in front:


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: sig - pretty big, avi - 150x200 (of the char on the left)
> effects: up to you
> ...









Saikyou said:


> Can you do something with these?
> 
> Avatar of the guy in front:
> 
> Avatar of the guy in front:


----------



## RF (May 26, 2013)

Type : Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you think fits it the best
Borders: Dotted
Text: None

Thanks.


----------



## MystKaos (May 26, 2013)

Synn said:


>



thank you so much! I love them <3 that was really quick!.

glad you decided to take requests once again! ;D


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Set
> Stock:
> 
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 26, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Awesome. 

Repped.


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> So can I request? (so scared to I hate breaking rules but  if so....)
> 
> set
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (May 26, 2013)

Omg!!!! Need to spread! Will put it on ASAP when I get home omg fantastic faptasitc!!!  

My babies look so badass.


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

Glad you like, Ariel


----------



## Sera (May 26, 2013)

*Type:* Banner for the Kushina FC
*Stock:* 

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Type : Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Whatever you think fits it the best
> ...









Sera said:


> *Type:* Banner for the Kushina FC
> *Stock:*
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## RF (May 27, 2013)

The set is amazing


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, Synn. :33


----------



## AppleChan (May 27, 2013)

Synn, set please?  I hope the picture isn't...bad...



Size: Senior

Border and everything else: Whatever you think fits. I want it to be sexy but not with bright colors. Like..idk. I haven't requested a set in years. 

Text: "Gin-Gintoki..."


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2013)

AppleChan said:


> Synn, set please?  I hope the picture isn't...bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krippy (May 28, 2013)

Type : Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: awesome effects 
Borders: Dotted

thank you


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Type : Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: awesome effects
> ...


----------



## Krippy (May 28, 2013)

DAMMMMMMNNNNN that was fast

and lovely too 

thanks! will wear soon


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Text: Cars

Cheers


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Up to you
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: Signature: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  or link to it:  



Avatar:  
Size: Senior
Effects: Colourisations and lightning, 
Border: Anything that fits your fancy
Text: Only for sig, "You Freaking Traitor!"


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Type: Set
> Stock: Signature:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Links are broken


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2013)

The links are for the pic in the spoiler if couldn't see the ones in the spoiler.

edit: sig 
avy;


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The links are for the pic in the spoiler if couldn't see the ones in the spoiler.



I know, but the links you provided are direct links to an image and Zerochan don't allow those. You'll have to provide the link to the page itself, not the picture. :33

Edit: for some reason, the stock for your sig isn't displaying properly. Can you upload it elsewhere, please?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> I know, but the links you provided are direct links to an image and Zerochan don't allow those. You'll have to provide the link to the page itself, not the picture. :33



Yea, realized it now

It's up there in the edits :amazed


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Synn


----------



## Sera (May 28, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock: 

Thank you!


----------



## Sablés (May 28, 2013)

Type: Set
Link: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Purple Mist sounds good
Border: Curved edges
Text: Aranea

Thanx :33

Made a few edits.


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2013)

Type: Set
Link: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Don't really know...so artist choice? 
Border: Rounded


----------



## Bitty (May 29, 2013)

type-avatar
link-
size-150x150
effects-ummm not to much but make it pop i guess & bring out the eyes
border-dotted

thanks!


----------



## Santoryu (May 29, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Rainbow effects lol

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AppleChan (May 29, 2013)

Thank you Synn. I repped you ahead of time.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Type: Set
> Stock: Signature:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Thanks so much bro! :amazed


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Type: Set
> Link:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Purple Mist sounds good
> ...


----------



## Sablés (May 30, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Type: Set
> Link:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Don't really know...so artist choice?
> Border: Rounded


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2013)

Synn said:


>



To damn awesome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (May 30, 2013)

Sup, Synn.

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: None
Effects: Up to you

Thanks.


----------



## OS (May 31, 2013)

Just an avatar please of this guy's head. You don't have to get the antlers, just the facial region.



purple border and no effects. Senior size.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 1, 2013)

*Type:* Avatar
*Link:* 
*Size:* 150x200
*Effects:* Any that match the stock
*Border:* None
*Text:* King of Heroes
*Additional:* Can you make version(s) without the text and with the text? Also I only want Gilgamesh in the avatar space.


Thanks man


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Forget about mine.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 1, 2013)

Set request, yet again  Gotta abuse the chance while it exists.


Size: Senior Avatar, anything within senior limits on signature.
Effects: Whatever.
Text: Surgeon on Twilight on the Sig, though can I get a version without it too?
Borders: Which ever you find to be the most fitting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2013)

No more requests until I clear the list.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm back in business

No more than 5 requests at a time


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Avatar request.

Stock: 

Feel free to play around with it, no borders and senior sized.

Disregard the request I made before you closed.


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2014)

Vae said:


> Avatar request.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: /
Size: Senior
Effects: Lightning 
Borders: Blue

Thank you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Bitty (Jan 30, 2014)

request-Ava
size-150x150
borders-dotted
effects-you're the expert lol...i think a dark purple would be a good color for the character
stock -


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: /
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Lightning
> ...









Bitty said:


> request-Ava
> size-150x150
> borders-dotted
> effects-you're the expert lol...i think a dark purple would be a good color for the character
> stock -


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2014)

Synn said:


>



TY, Synn.


----------



## Krippy (Jan 30, 2014)

A couple senior avys pls

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

borders and effects all up to you

thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 30, 2014)

, 150x200

it's all on you, synn, have fun


----------



## Marcο (Jan 30, 2014)

just a sig


thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 31, 2014)

sig
avy

border-your choice
effects-your choice
extra-try to make the avy and sig match. maybe some red glowing eyes for the avy like in the sig.


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2014)

Krippy said:


> A couple senior avys pls
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



Didn't like the quality of the first one, so I didn't use it





Trinity said:


> , 150x200
> 
> it's all on you, synn, have fun


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 1, 2014)

*Request -* Signature.
*Stock -*  & 
*Size- *Senior.
*Borders-*Dotted
*Details -*  Both stock in same signature.Make it look like Yourichi standing a little bit behind Shanks.
*Effects-*Little effect on character (just enough to match background) & fiery background on behind.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd like a sig please

I'll give you some freedom with it. 


*Spoiler*: _stock_


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2014)

I will contact each and everyone of you with your requests, but I'll be busy until monday so I'll close the thread for now.


----------

